# ECNL Boys Vegas Showcase Dates



## SDMama (Sep 10, 2019)

In the Boys ECNL school travel letter (link on this page - https://www.boysecnl.com/resource-center/) it states, “The Boys ECNL works diligently to limit the number of school days missed due to participation in Boys ECNL events. 
However, it is impossible to eliminate all school absences. Each Boys ECNL National Event occurs over a weekend (either 
Friday – Sunday, or Saturday – Monday), but due to the need to travel across the country for these events, student-athletes 
may have to miss an additional day of school for each event. Occasionally, travel for regional games (regular season games) 
may require the student-athletes to miss part of a Friday school day. We ask for your understanding in this matter, and your 
support of these student-athletes as they attempt to continue their careers in college.”

Our local school districts designate the week of Thanksgiving as a vacation week (the 25th-29th this year). If they are truly trying to minimize the number of days players will have to miss school, why wouldn’t they schedule the showcase in Vegas for Saturday-Monday (23-25) instead of Friday-Sunday (22-24)?  (Do other districts not take that week off?)


----------



## jpeter (Sep 11, 2019)

This is a national event the week before so not to conflict with Thanksgiving travel or the many other tournaments that go on that weekend.

Yes some school district don't give the whole week off nor  do employers.  Typically only off Thursday & Friday that week for example.  

At least it's Vegas but the college coaching turnout may not be the best considering the timing and other things going on.


----------



## midreams (Sep 17, 2019)

SDMama said:


> In the Boys ECNL school travel letter (link on this page - https://www.boysecnl.com/resource-center/) it states, “The Boys ECNL works diligently to limit the number of school days missed due to participation in Boys ECNL events.
> However, it is impossible to eliminate all school absences. Each Boys ECNL National Event occurs over a weekend (either
> Friday – Sunday, or Saturday – Monday), but due to the need to travel across the country for these events, student-athletes
> may have to miss an additional day of school for each event. Occasionally, travel for regional games (regular season games)
> ...



I initially felt the same way as you. I was wondering why it was the weekend before. But to be honest, Thanksgiving weekend in Vegas is insanity. Travel into and out of the city is madness. Yes, my sons (03 and 05) will have to miss a day a school, but I have found not a ton is done the day before a week off. And if we let the teachers know in advance they have been good about preparing for it.


----------



## pooka (Sep 23, 2019)

The girls have had every showcase on a Friday to Sunday schedule. Why would the boys be different?


----------



## SDMama (Sep 23, 2019)

pooka said:


> The girls have had every showcase on a Friday to Sunday schedule. Why would the boys be different?


It looks like 2 of the showcases on the boys’ side are Sat-Mon. End of December and May (Memorial Day weekend).


----------

